# Repair of Rectus Diastasis



## coderguy1939

This is a suture/imbrication repair of a rectus diastasis (separation of stomach muscle).  I've searched for a CPT code and have come up with nothing.  If anyone has any experience with this kind of repair I'd appreciate some help.


----------



## mbort

coderguy1939 said:


> This is a suture/imbrication repair of a rectus diastasis (separation of stomach muscle).  I've searched for a CPT code and have come up with nothing.  If anyone has any experience with this kind of repair I'd appreciate some help.



was this a secondary closure?  grasping for straws here.

can you post the note?


----------



## coderguy1939

No, this wasn't secondary.  The doctor was doing an umbilical hernia repair and rectus diastasis imbrication.  The diastasis existed prior to the surgery.

"We undermined the subcutaneous fatty tissue off of the anterior rectus sheath for approximately 5cm superior to the incision.  We then imbricated the rectus with uninterrupted Prolene suture approximating the slight separation of the rectus muscle."


----------



## Anita Johnson

*Ventral Hernia*

My doctor says to bill it as a ventral hernia, so I do. Good luck.


----------



## preserene

Yes, rectus procedure is bundled with the ventral hernia repair.

Method of repairing a patient's ventral hernia involves the steps of joining the patient's left and right rectus sheaths on opposite sides of the hernia, thereby closing the hernia, and cutting through the joined sheaths thereby forming one sheath interior containing the left and right rectus muscles. Additionally, sutures joining the left and right rectus sheaths are reinforced with reinforcing material.
......................................................................................................


*To MBORT:* 
Yes I liked your presentation. I enjoyed that statement!!!!


----------

